# NZ PR - IQA assesment



## jiggspuzzle (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Is anyone aware if distance learning degree is considered and awarded points.
I have done BE and now pursuing PGDIT from distance learning.

anyone who is aware of this?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nobody can give you that answer. To guarantee what equivalent Level the qualification is likely to meet you'll have to have it assessed by NZQA.


----------

